# Plant id please *picture*



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

It has hairs underneath the leaves and is a stem plant as you can see:


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I've heard it called dragons tongue(Hemigraphis repanda). 

Sorry....It's not aquatic .
Steve T.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with Steve.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Great, thanks Steve and Cavan!


----------

